# Droid Razr Bootloader Bypassed



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1599264

This was done using Kexec. I'm just a messenger.

edit: dang, I just realized someone beat me to it early.
Just delete this.


----------



## jamminjon82 (Jan 12, 2012)

ccsoccer03 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1599264
> 
> This was done using Kexec. I'm just a messenger.
> 
> ...


Oh snap

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Why isn't there more buzz about this? I checked all the forums here and there's nothing. Not even in the razr forum.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Because of 2 things:
only 1 core works (...which is where its been since dual cores started and kexec was first being worked on...)
cdma radio isnt working right, only gsm (which is the only real progress)


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

It's still hopeful. Even for our aging but trusty DX. Funny my phone looks like a new one. Kept the vwz holster case on it since day 1. I for one would love to see what an unlocked DX could do.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

